# What are you doing for the 4th of July?



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Americans! It's almost Independence Day! Anyone here doing anything cool?

For those who don't know the joy of 4th of July:
 



> *Independence Day*, commonly known as the *Fourth of July*, is a federal holiday in the United States commemorating the adoption of the Declaration of Independence on July 4, 1776, declaring independence from the Kingdom of Great Britain. Independence Day is commonly associated with fireworks, parades, barbecues, carnivals, fairs, picnics, concerts, baseball games, family reunions, and political speeches and ceremonies, in addition to various other public and private events celebrating the history, government, and traditions of the United States. Independence Day is the National Day of the United States.[1][2][3]


Basically it's a day for Americans to be louder and more annoying than usual. If the drunken rambles while trying to speak over others isn't loud and annoying enough, you've got fireworks to add on top of that.

Fun times.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jul 3, 2013)

I will login to see the new Stallion


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

Shopping on Amazon!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm from the UK but don't celebration it, i'm currently on holiday in Florida with the family. So were going to Seaworld to see the fireworks as its the sea world hotel were staying in (Double tree)


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking for discounts.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 3, 2013)

Working.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 3, 2013)

Working.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2013)

The 4th of July long lost its meaning in the United States.  It is an excuse for most to grill dead animals, consume quantities of bad beer, bicker with the inlaws and complain about the mosquitoes in most places.  The grand finally is blowing up some stuff and shooting fireworks off that are made in CHINA. 

Then the smokies will be out patrolling the roads, doing their best  East Germany impersonation with road blocks, stop and detain actions and trying to ruin the lives of people going to and from their festivities.

I'll keep myself  home bound.  Attempting like on most holidays to get done with overdue paperwork.  If I am lucky I'll get a few VPSes set up, some testing done and documented.  

Most holidays are real nice, quiet and productive.  The 4th not so much so with the IQ challenged setting fireworks off right and left.  Me, I'd rather they clean their gun(s) and shoot them off.  Take in some target practice they sorely need.  Just more mindless consumption and excuse to squander hard to come by income for most.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 3, 2013)

Celebrate my birthday


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll be getting really drunk.

All to celebrate America.

AMERICA.


----------



## mikho (Jul 4, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'll be getting really drunk.
> 
> 
> All to celebrate America.
> ...


So what are you going to do the whole afternoon?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 4, 2013)

mikho said:


> So what are you going to do the whole afternoon?


 

Be Drunk.

With me, you'll be drinking for 12+ hours. 

I mean hell I'm currently incredibly intoxicated at this moment and am supposed to wake up in 6 hours to become even more intoxicated.

I'd call this a win-win situation.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 4, 2013)

Working `-`


----------



## rsk (Jul 4, 2013)

I met with an American friend and went to something as-close-to as a diner possible in Dubai. Had a good breakfast and good bottomless coffee


----------



## jarland (Jul 4, 2013)

Going to relax and completely ignore anyone who wants to have a philosophical discussion about it.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2013)

No flag of any size can hide all them war crimes.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll be at a rodeo, directing (likely mostly drunk) traffic out of the parking lot as safely and quickly as possible. And then patrolling. And watching my level of confidence in humanity drop rapidly.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 4, 2013)

Coding.

So much code 

Thankfully most (all?) of the user facing pages are touched up. I have a few more visual things to do but nothing too insane.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wintereise said:


> Working `-`


Quit working for McDonalds.


----------



## Dan (Jul 4, 2013)

4th of July was yesterday for me .. I was working.. but I don't celebrate it as I am not Murican.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving guys!


----------



## vanarp (Jul 4, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Happy thanksgiving guys!


 
It is Independence day


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 4, 2013)

vanarp said:


> It is Independence day


ohhh....


----------

